# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ищется новый сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист"  по УТ

## bash08

Вышел новый Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях "1С:Предприятия 8". Редакция 11.3

Может есть у кого?

----------


## bash08

Куплю, недорого

----------

